# Can I Re-Apply as my Bussiness Visa Expires ?



## pakilahori81 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, 

I having *single entry* business Schengen visa which is valid to 28-September-2012.
But I am* leaving Italy by 4th of August* and also need to come back in first week of September, 2012.

I will reapply for visa because I have single entry visa.

Now I just want to confirm that whether I can reapply as I go back in August.

Thanks

Mehar


----------

